# Cant keep car at idle after replacing battery



## SheHasMySpleen (Sep 27, 2006)

ill start from the beginning...about a year ago on my 01 sentra GXE 1.8L my MAFS failed, however after replacing with 2 factory refurbished and 1 from a junkyard my car would start flawlessly, but would die right as it reached it idle speed. giving it gas would do nothing, just 'putter' and the engine would still die. my only fix was to pull the wiring harnesss off the MAFS (to get the code to shows up OBD) and carefully drive to the Nissan dealership (after NOBODY could find out what was wrong, and the car sat for 8 months) at 35 mph. Nissan replaced my ECM chip and i was able to get the car running, but it was insanely weak (still got 29mpg though) and had the "air to lean" code. which i was never able to clear, or resolve (ran with it for 9 months).

now fast forward to today. my battery recently died, and after chaning the car now has the original issue. obivously no check engine light comes on, but the car will turn over flawlessly and start up every time, however, same thing happens...the car will rev up (as cars do right as your start them) and the engine will hover will barely a split second at idle speed and just pudder out.

id love to change the fuel filter, but you cant, its a part of the fuel pump. but any help would be hugely appreciated, ie, o2 sensor, possibly fuel pump, even though car starts beautifully, the MAFS again, computer chip again, or something else... 

thanks again!!


----------

